# Vertical Lumber Storage Rack?



## WoodSimplyMade (Apr 23, 2009)

My shop is run out of my two car garage. I take up all the space with tools and benches and cabinets. My one long wall is half taken over by my water treatment system for my well, which doesn't give me the space to make a traditional lumber rack or rolling storage to store wood laying flat.

Does anyone know of any solutions or previously submitted designs or ideas to make a vertical lumber storage rack or cart than can adequaletly store lumber without warping or damaging the wood?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Good morning Mike,

I wouldn't go any other way. Go to this link: http://lumberjocks.com/mrtoasty/workshop and check out mine in the shop pictures. What you can't see is a 2×8 with 3" legs on the floor to keep the ends off the floor. Use your 1" drill bit to space dowel rod at what ever spacing you need in a couple of 2×4's and mount them on the wall. Add something like a rope or chain for safety and you are done. If you have any other questions let me know. I love it.

Les


----------



## WoodSimplyMade (Apr 23, 2009)

Les,
Thank you for the tip and showing my your workspace. I very much like the dowel supports. I have no other choice than to store it vertically, so I will take part of your design and incorporate it into my storage area. Thanks for taking the time to respond, I really appreciate it!

Mike


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Storing wood vertical is a very good way of storing lumber. I just wish I had learned this sooner.

I live in NH and my 24 X 24 shop is located under ground level. I dug out the space myself from under my barn because a sunk in workshop is easier to heat in our NH winters and gives me natural AC in the summer. But it also invites moister. It's a trade off I've learned to live with. For instance, I left my floors unfinished so it can breath. I'm also thinking about installing a dehumidifier, especially for the summer months. But enough about my shop. You can check it out through my profile link if you wish.

Last year, I found a little gold mine. An acquaintance here in town approached me because he knew I was a woodworking enthusiast. Because of my past heavy involvement with the Scouting in our area, he wanted to do me a favor and offered me a bunch of old oak lumber he had in his barn. He told me the wood had to be at least 50+ years old. The price was too good, but he declined a better offer I made. The boards had been standing in his barn for at least 40 years when he had acquired it from his uncle. When I got it home, I couldn't believe how straight these 12 + inch boards were.

Besides giving me the lumber, he taught me the value of standing your lumber. I started a cabinet for a sister of mine back in May. I'm just finishing it now. Life happens… even for a retired person like myself. The point I want to make is that since last May, we have experienced a very, very humid 6 months (especially in sunken basements and workshops). Except for a couple of open windows, my shop was completely closed from mid July to mid August while my wife and I traveled cross-country. During the 6 months, I made sure my wood was standing at all times. I'm still amazed at how straight my lumber is all because I stood it on end.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I have always stored my wood vertically. Every time I see a loaded horizontal lumber rack up on a wall, I imagine myself wanting the board on the bottom of the stack…........


----------

